
Donald Knuth Quotes - samhan
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/d/donald_knuth.html
======
ret
2 other quotes:

Q: "If you were young again, would you start writing TeX again or would you
use Microsoft Word, or another word processor?" A: "I hope to die before I
have to use Microsoft Word." —Harald Koenig asking Donald Knuth, Tübingen,
2001 Oct 2.

"The most important thing in the programming language is the name. A language
will not succeed without a good name. I have recently invented a very good
name and now I am looking for a suitable language."

------
jgrahamc
I saw Knuth talk at Kepler's Bookstore in Menlo Park some years ago. Someone
asked him which language was better Java or C++. He replied: "Whichever has
the better debugger".

~~~
jiggy2011
Are most debuggers now equivalent nowadays?

All I need it to do is set breakpoints and inspect variable/memory values.

~~~
zvrba
No, they aren't. With Java you can change code while the application is
running and it will be hot-swapped after you have recompiled it.

I learned about this feature when playing a bit in Eclipse, forgot to kill the
program between edits, and got a warning that the recompiled class couldn't be
hot-swapped because its signature changed. And then I sat there in awe; I can
just dream about this functioning reliably with C++.

~~~
rieter
Microsoft Visual C++ supported "Edit and Continue" for many many years.

~~~
seabee
I remember using this in MSVC 6 - so at least 14 years ago.

------
nosse
"The most important thing in the kitchen is the waste paper basket and it
needs to be centrally located. \- Donald Knuth"

This is so true. It also applies in any factory and any construction site and
any dorm-room.

